# Scharf machen?



## Nini0607 (23. April 2010)

Dieses Foto wurde vom Fotografen so bearbeitet. 
Das Original hat er nicht abgespeichert. 
Er fand es gut so und dachte eine Kolage wäre nett. 
Mir wäre das Original viel lieber gewesen.
Der Fotograf meint, man kann dies nicht mehr ändern. 
Geht es vielleicht etwas schärfer zu machen bzw. mit mehr Farbe? 
Ist das Bild noch zu retten?

Ich freue mich über jeden Tip bzw jeden Versuch.

Danke

Leider ist die Datei zu groß. Ich hoffe es schreckt nicht ab, dass es vorher entpackt werden muss.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. April 2010)

Hi,

in deinem Posting fehlt noch das angesprochene Bild.
Solltest du Probleme beim Hochladen haben, gibt es hier eine kleine Kurzanleitung. 

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## Nini0607 (23. April 2010)

Danke, hatte wirklich Probleme mit dem hoch laden. wegen der Dateigröße


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. April 2010)

Das ist jetzt nicht des Fotografen ernst, dir so ein Bild für teuer Geld anzubieten
und davon auch noch nicht mal das Original zu besitzen/herauszurücken? 

Mit viel Geschick kann man ggf. noch ein Quentchen aus dem Bild herausholen,
jedoch wird dieses nie an das Rohmaterial heranreichen können. Daher würde
ich sagen, dass du einen neuen  Fotografen aufsuchst, damit er den Fratz noch
mal abfotografieren möge.


----------



## Dr Dau (23. April 2010)

Hallo!



Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:


> Das ist jetzt nicht des Fotografen ernst, dir so ein Bild für teuer Geld anzubieten
> und davon auch noch nicht mal das Original zu besitzen/herauszurücken?


Es kommt noch schlimmer.....

```
---- ExifTool ----
ExifTool Version Number         : 7.86
---- System ----
File Name                       : Nico 219 Fotograf 9.jpg
Directory                       : E:/Nico 219 Fotograf 9
File Size                       : 4.9 MB
File Modification Date/Time     : 2010:04:23 15:37:18+02:00
---- File ----
File Type                       : BMP
MIME Type                       : image/bmp
---- BMP ----
Image Width                     : 1105
Image Height                    : 1565
Planes                          : 1
Bit Depth                       : 24
Compression                     : None
Image Length                    : 5189542
Pixels Per Meter X              : 12418
Pixels Per Meter Y              : 12418
Num Colors                      : Use BitDepth
Num Important Colors            : All
---- Composite ----
Image Size                      : 1105x1565
```
Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
Ganz ehrlich?
Ich behaupte das Bild ist eingescannt.
Dafür spricht:
1. das auffällig streifenförmige Rauschen
2. Fusseln bis zu einer Grösse der Augen
[/edit]


----------



## Marius Heil (23. April 2010)

Ein bissl was konnte man machen, wenn man sich mehr Zeit lässt sicher auch mehr, das Hauptproblem ist, dass das ganze ziemlich verrauscht.
Hab mal ne s/w und ne Farbversion angehängt.
---
Btw: Eingescannt liegt glaub ich nicht falsch. Hat so eine Leinwandartige Struktur. Wenn man sich die Farblevel in Photoshop anschaut (Tonwertkorrektur) sieht man dass der Dynamikumfang extrem eingeschränkt wurde, diese Zwischenstufen fehlen jetzt halt.


----------



## Nini0607 (23. April 2010)

Es ist nur ein Ausschnitt vom Bild, deshalb so blass.
Hier das Original, damit man sich besser vorstellen kann, 
wie das farblose, unscharfe Bild zustande kommt.
Der Fotograf meinte wohl, wir würden uns über eine Kolage freuen.
Ich finde so was schnickschnack und hätte lieber das Original.
Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Nini0607 (23. April 2010)

Das Bild ist übrigens wirklich gescannt. 
Aber nur weil der Fotograf die Bildrechte grundsätzlich nie verkauft 
und er sagt, dass das leider jetzt nicht mehr schärfer zu machen geht.
Also hatte ich beim Fotografen keine Chancen mehr. 
Ich habe schon rum probiert, bearbeite Fotos aber erst seit kurzem.
Deshalb versuche ich hier etwas dazu zu lernen und dieses Foto brauchbar zu machen.
durch s/w ist es wirklich wesentlich schärfer geworden, aber bunt täte es mir besser gefallen.
Ich arbeite wie gesagt erst neu mit Photoshop und würde mir auch viel Zeit nehmen, weiß aber nicht, wo ich ansetzen soll.


----------



## Marius Heil (24. April 2010)

Eine version mit ein wenig mehr Tiefe hätte ich noch.
---
Aber das hieße ja er hat das originale Foto noch, oder verbrennt er die nach getaner arbeit?
---
Das letzte mal hochladen ging wohl nicht


----------



## Nini0607 (24. April 2010)

Hallo nochmal Marius

Ja, hat er schon. Aber wie gesagt, nur die bearbeitete Kolage.
Die zwei Einzelbilder hat er aber nicht abgespeichert. 
Sozusagen leider auch nicht mehr das blasse Bild in scharf.
Und weil er die Bildrechte ,wie ja schon geschrieben, grundsätzlich nicht verkauft,
blieb mir außer scannen keine Chance mehr.

Kann ich die Version auch noch sehen... 
Danke für deine Mühe


----------



## Alexander Groß (24. April 2010)

Nicht so einfach. Hier mein Versuch.

Und später den Fotografen herschlagen 


Alex


----------



## Marius Heil (24. April 2010)

@Alex: Nicht schlecht, der Weichzeitner fällt zwar auf, aber die Farben sind nett geworden, was hast du alles dran rumgedreht?


----------



## Alexander Groß (24. April 2010)

Hallo,

mehrfach kopiert und jeweils multipliziert.
Tonwertkorrektur
Farbbalance nach Gefühl
mit Filter matter machen weichgezeichnet und per Ebenenmaske die Augen freigelassen
ein paar Pixel verkleinert
scharfgezeichnet per unscharf maskieren
Einige Fusseln etc. entfernt

Mit mehr Arbeit auch besseres Ergebnis.


Alex


----------



## Leola13 (24. April 2010)

Hai,



Nini0607 hat gesagt.:


> Ja, hat er schon. Aber wie gesagt, nur die bearbeitete Kolage.
> Die zwei Einzelbilder hat er aber nicht abgespeichert.



Das Fotografen die Originalbilder (früher Negative) nicht herausgeben, kenne ich auch, damit wollen Sie erreichen, daß man die Abzüge nicht selber beim Discounter macht, sondern beim ihm/ihr nachbestellt.

Einen Fotografen, der die Einzelbilder nicht abspeichert/archiviert, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. (Der gehört sicherlich an den Pranger gestellt.)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. April 2010)

Und hier mal meine Variante, erstellt in 3,5 Minuten in Photoshop CS4 mit Neat Image Rauschentfernung,
einer Reihe von Einstellungsebenen, Ebenenmasken und Smart Filtern.
Fehlt natürlich auch noch ne Menge Feinarbeit zum idealen Ergebnis.
Aber ich denke, so kann es sich schon sehen lassen, ohne dass ich
das ganze Wochenende opfern musste. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Dr Dau (25. April 2010)

[edit]
Hast Du das Bild gescannt?
Dann solltest Du es noch mal auf einem vernünftigen Scanner versuchen.
Wenn ich mir die Collage so ansehe (den nicht blassen Teil), lässt sich mit einem qualitativ guten Scanner nämlich noch mehr raus holen.
[/edit]

Dann versuche ich auch mal mein Glück.....


----------



## Another (25. April 2010)

Mh, hätts auch gern versucht, bekomm nur keine einige .zip Datei, die hier gepostet wurde, geöffnet. Weder mit Winrar, 7-zip, noch sonst womit. Gibt immer 'ne Fehlermeldung. Naja, egal.


----------



## Dr Dau (25. April 2010)

Lass mich raten..... Du lädst die Datei mit dem Internet Explorer runter? (siehe Ziptest)


----------



## Another (25. April 2010)

Richtig, btw. interessanter Link. Nur warum passiert dies nun via IE?


----------



## Nini0607 (25. April 2010)

Vielen dank Marius, Alexander, Martin, Dr. Dau und auch an die anderen hier.
Bekomme das Grinsen gar nicht aus meinem Gesicht. 
Ich dachte schon, ich könne das Foto abschreiben.
Da übertrifft ja ein Resultat das andere.
Wenn ich die Fotos von euch auf dem PC abspeichern möchte, öffnet der PC es danach nur im Kleinformat.
Oder mache ich beim aufrufen der auf dem PC abgespeicherten Datei was falsch. 
Liegt es evtl daran, dass auch die Dateigröße viel leiner ist, als bei meinem Original?
Ist es euch manchmal möglich eure Ergebnis als zip zu versenden. 
Oder ist das quatsch und ich mache einen Fehler? 
Ich bin total begeistert, was mit Fotobearbeitung alles möglich ist. Der Kleine ist übrigens mein Sohn.
Und das was ihr aus dem Bild rausgeholt habt, ist absolut spitze.


----------



## Leola13 (25. April 2010)

Hai,

die Datei Anhänge haben eine Beschränkung auf 1 MB (jpg), das wird dann nicht sehr gross.

Da ich mir deine Zip Datei nicht angesehen habe, kann ich nicht beurteilen wie gross diese war. Evtl. kann dir ja einer der "Herren" die bearbeitete Datei zumailen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Nini0607 (25. April 2010)

Danke für den Hinweis.
*Hallo Marius, Alexander, Martin und Dr Dau*
wäre es euch evtl möglich, mir die Originaldatei eurer Bearbeitungen zu schicken, bzw die zip davon?
Es wäre wirklich voll nett von euch!!
Wie bekommt man so große Bildateien, so klein gemacht ohne sie mit zip oder winrar zu verpacken?


----------



## Dr Dau (25. April 2010)

Die Bilder dürfen nur 1920px breit und 1280px hoch sein.
Das Original ist aber 1105px breit und 1565px hoch (also zu hoch)..... und wird somit von der Forensoftware verkleinert.
Aber zum glück kann man Bilder ja auch drehen. 
Man könnte sie zwar auch als ZIP anhängen, tut bei der Dateigrösser aber nicht Not (zumal ZIP-Dateien derzeit auch etwas Probleme bereiten).

[edit]


Nini0607 hat gesagt.:


> Wie bekommt man so große Bildateien, so klein gemacht ohne sie mit zip oder winrar zu verpacken?


Nun, wie ich eingangs schon erwähnt habe, ist Dein Bild kein JPEG sondern ein BMP..... trotz der Dateiendung *.jpg.
Ein BMP ist ein unkomprimiertes Bild und somit deutlich grösser als ein JPEG.
Wenn Du Dein Bild also in Photoshop geöffnet bekommst (ich musste es erst konvertieren), dann speicher es neu als JPEG ab (speichern unter....).
[/edit]

@Another, die Frage kann Dir wohl nur "Billiboy" beantworten. 
Zu dem Thema gibt es aber auch schon einen Thread im Feedback-Forum, dort ist es sicherlich nicht so offtopic wie hier.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (26. April 2010)

Dir ist aber schon klar, dass du auf die Miniaturansichten draufklicken kannst
und dann die große Version des Bildes angezeigt bekommst, gell? 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Marius Heil (26. April 2010)

Das Bild das du hochgeladen hattest war auch nur so groß da es in wirklichkeit eine bmp-Datei war die fälschlicherweise mit der endung .jpg abgespeichert wurde. jpg Dateien sind an sich schon deutlich kleiner ohne merklichen Qualitätsverlust.
Die kleinere Dateigröße muss dich also nicht wundern. Meine sind ja bereits als zip oben, bei den anderen auf die miniaturansicht klicken und dann rechtsklick, Bild speichern, dann passt das.


----------

